# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Cafe - Kem - Trà Sữa - Uống gì ở đâu? >  Uống cà phê giữa những món đồ cổ trăm triệu đồng - Cafe Sài Gòn

## hangnt

*Không gian của quán là nơi trưng bày bộ sưu tầm đồ cổ khá hoành tráng, từ những chiếc xe cổ, những chiếc đồng hồ quả lắc, chiếc đèn dầu, đèn bão đến chiếc máy chụp ảnh thời xa xưa …*

Giữa sự ồn ào vội vã của cuộc sống, mỗi người trong chúng ta ai cũng có mong muốn tìm đến những không gian yên bình, tĩnh lặng để thư giãn thực sự. Tuy nhiên, ở giữa thành phố ồn ào và náo nhiệt như Sài Gòn, những không gian như vậy không có nhiều, có lẽ chỉ có thể đếm được trên đầu ngón tay.



Chiếc máy ảnh cổ năm 1890 - 1898.
_Nằm trên một con phố nhỏ mang tên Hoa Lan thuộc quận Phú Nhuận, Ykafe_ khoác lên mình nét cổ kính với kiểu kiến trúc bằng những mảnh gỗ ghép lại, những mảng tường gạch thô mộc, giản dị, tạo nên nét hiền hòa và đầy gần gũi. Đến đây, bạn như tìm đuợc một góc nhỏ bình yên của riêng mình…

Có tuổi đời mới hơn hai năm nhưng quán cà phê này đã dần trở thành điểm đến yêu thích của nhiều người. Ngồi nhâm nhi một tách cà phê nóng, xung quanh là những món đồ cổ trị giá cả trăm triệu đồng… đó là một cảm giác lạ mà rất nhiều người muốn tìm kiếm tại Ykafe.





Những chiếc xe máy có từ những thập niên đầu tiên của thế kỷ trước.
Toàn bộ quán được ốp bởi gỗ màu vàng nhạt, tạo nên một không gian ấm cúng, lãng mạn và trầm mặc. Những điệu nhạc du dương từ chiếc máy nghe nhạc cổ, ánh nến lung linh huyền ảo mang đến cho thực khách phút giây thư giãn sau những tất bật, hối hả của nhịp sống hiện đại.




Đến đây, thực khách sẽ có cảm giác thích thú và kinh ngạc khi vật trang trí độc đáo nhất tại quán chính là những món đồ cổ. Có thể nói không gian của quán là nơi trưng bày bộ sưu tầm đồ cổ khá hoành tráng, từ những chiếc xe cổ với đủ nhãn hiệu vang bóng một thời, đồng hồ quả lắc, những tờ báo cổ, những chiếc đèn dầu phủ màu thời gian, đèn bão đến chiếc máy chụp ảnh thời xa xưa… được tích cóp từ thú đam mê sưu tầm đồ cổ của chủ quán, được sắp xếp khoa học và hợp lý.



Chiếc tivi cổ một thời là niềm mơ ước của nhiều gia đình.
Chủ nhân Ykafe là người mê đồ cổ, nên ngoài mục đích kinh doanh, quán còn là nơi để những người cùng sở thích thường xuyên lui tới thỏa mãn niềm say mê của mình và gặp gỡ hay trao đổi các món đồ cổ quý với nhau. Những bạn trẻ cũng tìm đến đây, phần vì tò mò muốn chiêm ngưỡng tận mắt những món đồ cổ vừa có giá trị về mặt lịch sử, vừa có giá trị về kinh tế.





Trần nhà được treo nhiều đèn trang trí và đèn báo bão.
Sự kết hợp hài hòa giữa vật dụng trang trí, âm nhạc và màu sắc đã tạo nên một Ykafe cổ kính đầy hoài niệm. Cho dù bạn đến đây một mình hay đi với bạn bè, người yêu, bạn đều có được những khoảnh khắc yên bình trong một khung cảnh ấm áp và lãng mạn. 



(Tổng hợp Didau.org)

Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo tour *Tour du lịch một thoáng Sài Gòn (3 ngày 2 đêm)* - *Tour du lich mot thoang Sai Gon (3 ngay 2 dem)*

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch Sài Gòn* - *tour du lich Sai Gon*

Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Sài Gòn click vào *du lịch Sài Gòn* - *du lich Sai Gon*

Cùng khám phá *các quán cafe ở Sài Gòn* - *cac quan cafe o Sai Gon*

----------


## Meoluoi9x

Ở đây mà chẳng may đụng vào cái j khéo nó hỏng mất  :cuoi1:

----------


## cheezelsoshi

Ha ha dành cho những người mê đồ cổ rồi ^^

----------


## jhonnyboy

Mình thì không hứng thú mấy vì thấy hơi khô khan hehe

----------


## khoan_gieng

Trông thế kia mà cả trăm triệu đồng hjc
Độc đáo thật

----------

